# NSW 23/11 Lane Cove river



## prowler (Oct 29, 2009)

I got the river at about 3pm and headed into the national park and parked next to the boat shed. I'd never fished the river before so i wasn't sure what to expect.
It was nice to get out of that bloody wind though :twisted:








I started with one of my new scum dogs but ended up changing to my favourite sx40 after getting no hits. As soon as i changed the fish started to bite 








The fish were quite small but they are agro little things, not many missed strikes, they hit the little lure so hard!
I got a few slightly bigger models too.








27cm was my best for the day( and my personal best ever  )
















I had heaps of fun catching these little fish, and i cant wait to get back there and park outside the park so I can fish until after dark
( the national park gates are closed at 7pm  ) And i did have to fish my lure out of the trees a few times  unless i cast right in under them the fish weren't interested.
This is definatley my new favourite after work option, especially as it isn't too badly effected by the wind   
Cheers,
Sam.


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

I had heaps of fun catching these little fish.

That sums up all you need to have when you kayak fish.
Well done, Sam

Paul


----------



## COATSEY1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Look like a beautiful spot mate,
well done sammy
coatsey :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Nice work Sam. It's a Good sign catching little ones. Means the ladder is working and they are breeding well. For a few years I've only caught the larger versions, and was a bit worried the ladder might not have been working.

How far up the river did you get?


----------



## prowler (Oct 29, 2009)

Yep I'd say they must be breeding well, there were stacks of small ones about. I'm not sure how far up the river I got, about 1 1/2 hours each way from the boat shed, but that's casting all the way so it was slow going. Id say only a km or 2. 
The water was quite dark still, I wouldn't say black but visibility was only a few feet at best. It does look like quite a healthy system. I saw loads if water dragons, a few of them made me jump, they don't move when laying in the sun until you are right on top of them, and they are hard to spot when your focused on what's under the water  
I did also see some massive carp, a few followed the lure up but I saw one just finning in the sun that would have been a meter easy. I'll be taking the flyrod next time, it would have to be fun tangling with a carp that big!!  
I can't wait to get back there. Today or tomorrow I'd say 8) 
Cheers,
Sam.


----------



## sarod420 (Sep 25, 2009)

Good work, its i great place to relax and catch a few fish and every so often you will tangle with a bigger specimen in there. Had a look there the other morning but had no action, i did get spooked by a huge carp which came up and rolled under my yak. Would love to get the fly rod down there and chase them and possibly get a bass or two!


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Very nice, I love paddling the skinny water, you get a much great sense of getting somewhere than offshore.

Have not fished uper LCR but yak with the family a few times, a lovely part of Sydney that is for sure.

David


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Pretty sure the water colour is from the leaf tannons rather than anything bad as such.


----------



## BIG1 (Sep 11, 2009)

Did you try any plastics? Great little session. Amazing Bass at any size give us such a buzz.


----------



## prowler (Oct 29, 2009)

I totally agree with clarkos, I think the water is that colour only because of the tannon from the leaves. Reminded me alot of the upper reaches of the wallamba river in Forster. 
Big1 I didn't try any plastics, I did take some with me though, which I will try tomorrow arvo, got them especially for bass, got at tip from an expert that fishes the Clarence alot, recons they will out fish anything else  
Cheers,
Sam.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

prowler said:


> Big1 I didn't try any plastics, I did take some with me though, which I will try tomorrow arvo, got them especially for bass, got at tip from an expert that fishes the Clarence alot, recons they will out fish anything else


Well done on your bass Sam it is very addictive mate.

Use your plastic attached to jig spinner like a Betts Spin, Beetle Spin [brand does not matter] and your strike rate may improve, particularly in dark coloured water.

http://www.lureworld.com.au/products.php?category=1070


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Uhhhhhh Says bazz getting very excited , love the Lane cove river its so pretty and has more water Monitors than i have ever seen anywhere shame about the carp , i might hit the river with some spinning gear and corn as well as bass gear , great reports Sam , you have fired me up


----------



## sarod420 (Sep 25, 2009)

Having seen quite a few big carp in the river i am wondering how to target them (never fished for carp!), i know its lure and fly only in the fresh at lane cove, so whats lures/flies do people use for carp?


----------

